# Austen - God given genetics



## pesty4077 (Feb 25, 2018)

Here is a picture of a 22 year old I am prepping and training for a show. This is off season picture. I had him get off gear for 6 months and eat cleaner. Here he is 242 and 20" arms. If I told you what he is currently on, you wouldn't believe me. So, I will not discuss that at all. On March 10, he will be out 16 weeks and then I will ramp a good cycle. I like my guys to clean out long as thy are on a cycle. By the way, this is a GH and insulin free guy. After this show, I will have him do next year's Jr. USA. Every year this guy gets bigger. I see great potential in him. The good news I can see him every week since he lives near by.


----------



## pesty4077 (Feb 25, 2018)

I have no clue why these pictures are going sideways. Can I get a MOD or Admin to correct?


----------



## Czworeczki (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow , nothing like wish him good luck , god was good for him


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 25, 2018)

He looks great!  How tall is he?


----------



## thethinker (Feb 25, 2018)

Yup, that's what we call good genetics.

Has good size and thickness without GH or insulin, and if off gear half the year. Very healthy and long term approach.

How many lbs a year has he grown consistency Pesty? Do you guys shoot for an x lb a year of stage weight or just a slow and steady approach?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pesty4077 (Feb 25, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> He looks great!  How tall is he?



He is a tad shorter then me. I say around 5'11"


----------



## pesty4077 (Feb 25, 2018)

thethinker said:


> Yup, that's what we call good genetics.
> 
> Has good size and thickness without GH or insulin, and if off gear half the year. Very healthy and long term approach.
> 
> ...



Last time I prep him he was 263, but he was fat. I didn't want him to suffer and take off over 30 pounds, so I made him eat cleaner in off season. He is thicker then last year, so I just don't go by weight.


----------



## Viking (Feb 26, 2018)

Very impressive.


----------



## rmtt (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice!

Can't wait to watch his unfold. He looks great.....going to be looking sick as time goes by!


----------



## pesty4077 (Mar 26, 2018)

14 weeks out.


----------



## pucetr (Mar 26, 2018)

really good genetics should look really good peeled


----------



## johnsnowyo (Mar 28, 2018)

Damn not only good muscle insertion but also has great beard insertion


----------



## SURGE (Apr 1, 2018)

Great shape and solid all over. He has a bright future ahead of him. I am sure with you in his corner he will be taking the sensible approach. Good luck to him for his next show.


----------



## Victory (Apr 7, 2018)

Great potential to go far. He will look insane closer to the contest.


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 7, 2018)

Jealous of that leg size! He looks solid


----------



## Marshall (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep, that’s a great structure and symmetry. Good example of excellent genetics for bodybuilding.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 9, 2018)

I see excellent potential and outstanding genetics.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 23, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I see excellent potential and outstanding genetics.



I agree. Any updates Pesty?


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 24, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I agree. Any updates Pesty?



He is leaner, but still holding 237. Still 11 weeks more to go. We were thinking about the CA in 7 more weeks to do too.


----------



## odin (Apr 24, 2018)

He has it all. It will be interesting to see what he looks like closer to the show.


----------



## pesty4077 (May 4, 2018)

3 weeks from CA this weekend at 235. He is close, definitely holding water.


----------



## BG (May 5, 2018)

He looks good! And young too.. he has a bright future. Slow and steady


----------



## pesty4077 (May 8, 2018)

3 weeks out from CA body building championships.


----------



## pesty4077 (May 8, 2018)

Someone asked me how tall he was. He is 5'10" and 236 here.


----------



## ketsugo (May 9, 2018)

pesty4077 said:


> Here is a picture of a 22 year old I am prepping and training for a show. This is off season picture. I had him get off gear for 6 months and eat cleaner. Here he is 242 and 20" arms. If I told you what he is currently on, you wouldn't believe me. So, I will not discuss that at all. On March 10, he will be out 16 weeks and then I will ramp a good cycle. I like my guys to clean out long as thy are on a cycle. By the way, this is a GH and insulin free guy. After this show, I will have him do next year's Jr. USA. Every year this guy gets bigger. I see great potential in him. The good news I can see him every week since he lives near by.





Looks fantastic whatever doing do more clearly doing well


----------



## striffe (May 11, 2018)

He looks great. Very balanced physique.


----------

